
Show HN: Datoji – FREE HTTP JSON storage service - daviducolo
https://github.com/davidesantangelo/datoji
======
jones1618
It looks like an interesting and useful project but the API is strange and the
documentation confusing at best (compared to other JSON stores I've used).

* Why "packs" and "items" when there are so many more common terms? "Containers" and "Objects" or "Tables" and "Records" or "Collections" and "Documents". At the very least you could've explained the correspondence to familiar terms.

* Your documentation makes no distinction between "system" fields/attributes and "application" fields/attributes. Users of the API want to see and use THEIR data, not your APIs data. It would be clearer if system attributes had a prefix, maybe just an underscore or "dj_".

* The above is made worse because your objects contain so many system attributes and unnecessary nested structures.

* Your documentation for "clear" and "delete" is the same? What's the difference?

* You never describe "relationships", whether they are created for or by the user, or what they are good for. Likewise, what's the "type" attribute for if everything is the same type?

* Why, oh why, do you need a data collection inside an attribute collection? If you include metadata (like timestamps) why not just include them as attributes, maybe distinguished by names like _created_at or dj_created_at?

* You mention query/ordering syntax but then don't show clear examples of it

